# Ritterwappen



## matdacilla (27. April 2007)

Hi Leute,
Habe mal ein Tutorial gesehn, was ähnlich einem Ritterlogo (siehe Anhang) war. Weiß nur nicht mehr wie das klappt. Es war schwarz und gold irgendwie.
Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand helfen kann!

mfg
Matze


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2007)

Hai,

ein Tutorial hab ich auf die schnelle nicht zur Hand.
... aber das Pfadwerkzeug ist dein Freund.

- vertikale hilfslinie einfügen (dient als orientierung für nächsten punkt)
- mit freiform-zeichenstift eine hälfte des wappens zeichnen
- wenn nötig ankerpunkte korrigieren
- ebene kopieren
- kopierte ebene horizontal spiegeln
- zum abschluß an die andere hälfte verschieben
fertig.

wenn das ganze als pfad gespeichert wird, kann man sehr flexibel und einfach die form verändern.
 So in etwa. Wenn du hier iim Forum suchst findest du ein paar interessante Tipps zum Thema Wappen. Alternativ suchst du bei Google ein Wappen als Vorlage und zeichnest es nach.

Ciao Stefan


----------

